# Pulling Decoy Trailers



## teamextrema

I am just wondering what everyone opinions are on pulling a 7 x 14 Haulmark with a 06 Silverado half ton?

I currently pull a 6 x 12 Haulmark with no issue but it is getting too small for the decoys and wheeler now. Looking to sell it and upgrade but unsure of how the half ton will pull... power and Squating wise.. Let me know your thoughts.. Thanks!


----------



## shooteminthelips

I have a pace in the 7 x 14 and a 06 Silverado HD and it pulls great. You looking at the same gas millage you are currently getting with your 6 x 12. There is very little squat and power is still there.


----------



## Hoppsa

Agree


----------



## Jungda99

It all depends on how far you are going to go and how fast you want to get there.

if you are only going to pull is 40-50 miles that it isn't any big deal. If you are going to pull ilt 3-4 hours it sucks bad.

I have a 1500 crew cab and a 6x12 v nose and I get about 11 (@60 mph) and about 8 going anything more than 65 ish.

I can just feel the life of the truck being sucked out of it everytime I pull it. I hate beating on trucks...they are way to expensive for that

a 7x14 tandem should pull easier though.


----------



## dukegoose

I'm pulling an 6X16 with 2002 Chev 2500 HD. If I run in 3rd gear I get about 9 to 10 miles per. If I run in drive I get 7 to 8 miles per. A good wind always helps.


----------



## myron bleyenberg

i got a 7x16 and pull it with a 96 chevy 1500 great for short distances but when i got it we had a 50mph head wind and traveled 4 hrs that sucked!


----------



## FrogMan

teamextrema said:


> I am just wondering what everyone opinions are on pulling a 7 x 14 Haulmark with a 06 Silverado half ton?
> 
> I currently pull a 6 x 12 Haulmark with no issue but it is getting too small for the decoys and wheeler now. Looking to sell it and upgrade but unsure of how the half ton will pull... power and Squating wise.. Let me know your thoughts.. Thanks!


Let me know how much you want for your trailer. Thanks!


----------



## shelby

I have a 08 half ton four door chevy and I pulled a 7x16 square front fully loaded with 400 fb 24 hrs staight thru to SK at 75+ and got 8 mpg


----------



## jake urich

I pull a 6x12 about 700 miles on way to Sodak in the spring with a 5 cylinder Chevy Colorado. @ 60-70 mph I get about 11mpg. It's hard on it but I didn't buy the truck to park it in the garage. The truck gets 22-24 without the trailer. Thats the only reason I don't have a full size.


----------



## Andy Weber

jake urich said:


> I pull a 6x12 about 700 miles on way to Sodak in the spring with a 5 cylinder Chevy Colorado. @ 60-70 mph I get about 11mpg. It's hard on it but I didn't buy the truck to park it in the garage. The truck gets 22-24 without the trailer. Thats the only reason I don't have a full size.


I know this thread is old but I am just saying that I have a 6 cylinder colorado and I also pull a 6 x 12 with 4 blinds arctic cat 700 with tracks and 5 dz full bods and it goes just fine is 3rd


----------



## Save Hens

I pull a 6x12 haulmax v front with a chevy 2500HD with the 6.0 and get about 11 or so . it pulls it like a dream compared to my older chev half ton with the 5.3.


----------



## cut'em

I pull a 7x14 V-nose dual axle with my 07' F250 6.0 diesel I live at 2250' and hunt at 300' elevation So my 60 mile round trip has a big decent and climb. I'm getting 9.5 round trip. BUT, that's since ford re-flashed my f.i.c.m. (fuel injection control module) Before that I was getting 13 mpg. That to me is a big loss. My over the road empty mileage went from 18 to 12. Ford has been re-programing the on-board computors to get the trucks through warranty and we the consumers are paying the price at the pump


----------



## goosehunternd

I run a 7x16 fully loaded with a powerstroke crewcab 1ton getting 12mpg at 75. 
My buddies have chevy half tons with the 5.3 and it is painful to ride with when they are pulling somthing even as little as a snowmobile trailer, at times I think the truck trys to blow itself up just to end the torture.


----------



## Andy Weber

goosehunternd said:


> My buddies have chevy half tons with the 5.3 and it is painful to ride with when they are pulling somthing even as little as a snowmobile trailer, at times I think the truck trys to blow itself up just to end the torture.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA how much did ford pay you to say that. My moms CAR will pull a snowmobile trailer with two mountain sleds on it without even slipping. We pull 40 ft campers with 5.3 chevys.


----------



## goosehunternd

Ford payed me as much as avery payed you to look like a tool and put "Gayvery Youth field staff" in your signature.

Just speaking on past expierences with the 5.3's. Lots of torque no horsepower to hold any kind of speed while towing.


----------



## FullClip

5.3 in my '01 sucks, I wish I had my '96 with the 5.7 back.


----------



## USAlx50

goosehunternd said:


> Ford payed me as much as avery payed you to look like a tool and put "Gayvery Youth field staff" in your signature.
> 
> Just speaking on past expierences with the 5.3's. Lots of torque no horsepower to hold any kind of speed while towing.


 :lol:

Id have to say that I think the 5.3's have the HP, just no low end torque. They need the revs to make the hp thats why you get the violent downshifting. 5.7's dont have as much HP as the 5.3's but seem to tow a little better because of the low end tq.

A 40' camper behind a 5.3? Bet you just fly down the interstate with that rig! Just because something can pull a trailer from A to B doesn't mean that it does it well.


----------



## verg

I pull a 6x12 flat front with an '06 half ton chevy. I get about 13-14 at 60mph. I don't really push it. I think it is ok for my hunting but most of the good hunting is within twenty miles of my house. And, that is just decoys and blinds, no atvs. However, I have thought about getting a 6.0. What kind of mileage do those get...without pulling anything? I have also heard those new Sierras HD I think it was.. get around 20? IF that is true that would be the truck to get.


----------



## USAlx50

Verg, if you dont drive long distances id stick with what you have. The 6.0s ive been in were earlier '00s and got 10-12 without a trailer but not much less with one.

Im skeptical of the #'s GM claims on the new ones as of right now..


----------



## verg

USAlx50 said:


> Verg, if you dont drive long distances id stick with what you have. The 6.0s ive been in were earlier '00s and got 10-12 without a trailer but not much less with one.
> 
> Im skeptical of the #'s GM claims on the new ones as of right now..


yeah, pretty much what I've been thinking too. I pull a deke trailer in fall and boat in summer but 90% of pulling is in a fifty mile radius of my town.

I too am skeptical of those new trucks but have to say if true..they'll be sellers.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

One thing to consider...when every brand of truck is advertising on TV, read the fine print at the bottom of the screen...advertised mileage is always for a 2x4 model.


----------



## Andy Weber

maple lake duck slayer said:


> One thing to consider...when every brand of truck is advertising on TV, read the fine print at the bottom of the screen...advertised mileage is always for a 2x4 model.


True it is the 2 x 4 model. But my colorado is supposed to get 20 highway and i get 23 or better on highway.. So i am ok with that!


----------



## cut'em

To answer your question I feel as though you wont feel much if any difference. Your only added 2' to the rear of the trailer, that is so long as you not getting dual axles, (which to me is a must have) Verg, I'm on my 4th Powersroke since '02. I had the 7.3 which was a great motor, had crazy turbo lag which was a weird feeling but got 12 mpg towing, Both 6.0's where the same '04 & '07 No turbo lag, more gas engine like feel. Like I mentioed I used to get 18 empty and 13 towing (highway)That was with 37" tires and a 6" lift. Now I got a 2010 6.4 My milage highway 14.5, local 13. It gets lifted and 37's this friday so I'm sure I'll be in the 10mpg range. Can't wait for that :lost:


----------



## huntin geese

I pull a 35 ft gooseneck with 15 ton and 20 ft livestock trailer all over the midwest im not to wooried abt pullin a 7x14 inclosed trailer...........buy a Dodge cummins....end of story


----------



## shooteminthelips

Well update for me. I had a 7 x 14ft Pace single axle trailer trailer. Torsion supension the entire nine yards. I have a Silverado 1500 HD with a 6.0. I was getting about 10.8 miles to the gallon with it. I just bought a Pace America tandem 8.5 wide torsion supension and electronic breaking system, it is 7.5 High, and 20 Ft longer trailer. It is twice the size basically. I am going to say that the new trailer pulls better and backs up way better. I lost exactly 1 mile to the gallon switching trailers with the same truck. Which I am extremely happy about. Any time you can pull a 20ft trailer and get 9.8 miles to the gallon at 70 miles per hour I feel like I have a winner. The cool thing is that getting going at a stop with the bigger trailer is no big deal.


----------



## WLDuckBuster

huntin geese said:


> I pull a 35 ft gooseneck with 15 ton and 20 ft livestock trailer all over the midwest im not to wooried abt pullin a 7x14 inclosed trailer...........buy a Dodge cummins....end of story


I have a 2000 7.3 and get about 7 pulling a 16x8.5 pace with all the extras. A friend just pulled it out to SD and got 8 with an 08 2500 duramax.

If you want power and fuel milage im with huntin geese. Im looking for a cummins im not sure about the new 6.7 but the 5.9 in my mind is the way to go.


----------



## Andy Weber

Another thing....My farm truck is a 99 ford 350(1 ton) and it has the 7.3 V8 in it. I pull a 290 seed tender tandom full and it bogs it down to almost 5 MPG. But those are heavy. But pulling the 6 x 12 auction clerking enclosed trailer you literally do not feel it so it depends..


----------



## huntin geese

WLDuckBuster said:


> huntin geese said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pull a 35 ft gooseneck with 15 ton and 20 ft livestock trailer all over the midwest im not to wooried abt pullin a 7x14 inclosed trailer...........buy a Dodge cummins....end of story
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2000 7.3 and get about 7 pulling a 16x8.5 pace with all the extras. A friend just pulled it out to SD and got 8 with an 08 2500 duramax.
> 
> If you want power and fuel milage im with huntin geese. Im looking for a cummins im not sure about the new 6.7 but the 5.9 in my mind is the way to go.
Click to expand...

i havent ben on here in awhile but ic u have commented, dads truck gets 14 pulling anything and 16 just driving and its a 02 cummins with some extras and my truck gets 18 just driving and around 15 16 pulling watever and its a 94 cummins


----------



## aboller

Just for reference if anyone cares... I have an 06 chevy duramax (stock everything) and I get 18 - 22 MPG very consistantly empty on the highway. Typically I only get 20 -22 when I am crusing 65MPH or under. I had a 6x14 single axel decoy trailer, sold it and bought a 7x16 tandem. Dosent matter what trailer, as soon as I hook up either trailer to my truck I get 12.5 MPG everytime. Based on what I get on the highway I expected to get better mileage towing but never do. I have also had a 2004 F350 6.0 and a 02 cummings 5.9 and they all get about the same mileage towing but the chevy I currently have is easily the winner by about 2-3 MPG empty on the highway.

Adam


----------



## huntin geese

even if the cummins doesnt get quite as good fuel milage it has alot more power to do anything with than a dodomax or powerchoker


----------



## richrob

My powerstroke only looses about 0.5 - 1 mpg pulling my 7x16 tandem, I was pretty suprised when I did the calcs. - Rich


----------

